# Jebel Ali termination payment



## chrisR33 (Jan 19, 2012)

Any one familiar with the current termination payment rules for Jebel Ali?

I know they are slightly different to the standard UAE rules and used to be an entitlement of 7 days pay for every year of service - this was a minimum and companies could give more if they wished. I have come across 2 versions of the same document - 1 states 7 days and the other states 21 days so I am a little confused.

Any link to the current definitive rules would be appreciated.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi theere, it really depends on what your contract says, I believe before 2008 it used to be 7 days per year of service and then it was changed to 21 days per year. The calculation is done considering basic salary only (no allowances). Just call JAFZA and ask them


----------



## chrisR33 (Jan 19, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi theere, it really depends on what your contract says, I believe before 2008 it used to be 7 days per year of service and then it was changed to 21 days per year. The calculation is done considering basic salary only (no allowances). Just call JAFZA and ask them


The contract from 2004 says 7 days but if the rule has changed to 21 days does this not override the contract? It is a big difference so would like to be certain.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

chrisR33 said:


> The contract from 2004 says 7 days but if the rule has changed to 21 days does this not override the contract? It is a big difference so would like to be certain.


but what is the duration of your contract? I thought jafza contracts are valid for 3 years only. Did you not sign a renewal contract in 2007 and then again in 2010? I've only been working in jafza for the past 3 and a half years but as far as I know there are no unlimited duration contracts in jafza. both my original contract from 2008 and my new contract from 2011 state 21 days per year.


----------



## chrisR33 (Jan 19, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> but what is the duration of your contract? I thought jafza contracts are valid for 3 years only. Did you not sign a renewal contract in 2007 and then again in 2010? I've only been working in jafza for the past 3 and a half years but as far as I know there are no unlimited duration contracts in jafza. both my original contract from 2008 and my new contract from 2011 state 21 days per year.


Ok, thank you that is helpful. I don't recall signing a new contract but sometimes so much paperwork comes across my desk... I'll get a copy of jafza and see what it says. I may be able to retire earlier than I thought.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

chrisR33 said:


> Ok, thank you that is helpful. I don't recall signing a new contract but sometimes so much paperwork comes across my desk... I'll get a copy of jafza and see what it says. I may be able to retire earlier than I thought.



if no papers are found just pull out the jafza regulations (someone posted the link recently, do a search and you'll find it) and those clearly state that the end of service gratuity is for 21 days per year 

good luck with the early retirement!


----------

